# Will Be Camping At Nehalem Bay State Park, Or



## N7OQ

Well myself and a couple of other Outbackers made reservations at Nehalem Bay State Park, OR on the Oregon coast. We will be there from July 10th to the 14th and any other Outbackers are welcome too. So what is the campground like? I know the area is very nice but have never been to this campground. Any cool things we need to do while there?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

N7OQ said:


> Well myself and a couple of other Outbackers made reservations at Nehalem Bay State Park, OR on the Oregon coast. We will be there from July 10th to the 14th and any other Outbackers are welcome too. So what is the campground like? I know the area is very nice but have never been to this campground. Any cool things we need to do while there?


cool thing to do is visit often with the cool people in cool Space 51







. Cool.


----------



## ORvagabond

Good place for bicycles!


----------



## Chabbie1

Can't wait!

Oh, and I think that site # 49 is the cool site!


----------



## N7OQ

The cool site is the one we are all at, I cant wait will be a lot of fun. My high school friend and hunting buddy is also going to make it I think he and his DW will be at site 31.


----------



## N7OQ

ORvagabond said:


> Good place for bicycles!


 Yeah I have been reading that so I'm going to bring the bikes too. Hey I see you are from Medford, Or and we will be coming up I5 and was wondering where is a good place to cut over to the coast? Is salem a good place to cut over?


----------



## N7OQ

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Well myself and a couple of other Outbackers made reservations at Nehalem Bay State Park, OR on the Oregon coast. We will be there from July 10th to the 14th and any other Outbackers are welcome too. So what is the campground like? I know the area is very nice but have never been to this campground. Any cool things we need to do while there?


cool thing to do is visit often with the cool people in cool Space 51







. Cool.
[/quote]

So I guess you will be in area 51







that is cool


----------



## Chabbie1

N7OQ said:


> The cool site is the one we are all at, I cant wait will be a lot of fun. My high school friend and hunting buddy is also going to make it I think he and his DW will be at site 31.


Yeah, I know Bill...... I was just kidding...... It's gonna be fun...


----------



## N7OQ

Chabbie1 said:


> The cool site is the one we are all at, I cant wait will be a lot of fun. My high school friend and hunting buddy is also going to make it I think he and his DW will be at site 31.


Yeah, I know Bill...... I was just kidding...... It's gonna be fun...
[/quote]
I know you were and we will have a blast as usual. Can't wait for our Feb camping trip too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we are all so cool


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

N7OQ said:


> Well myself and a couple of other Outbackers made reservations at Nehalem Bay State Park, OR on the Oregon coast. We will be there from July 10th to the 14th and any other Outbackers are welcome too. So what is the campground like? I know the area is very nice but have never been to this campground. Any cool things we need to do while there?


cool thing to do is visit often with the cool people in cool Space 51







. Cool.
[/quote]

So I guess you will be in area 51







that is cool
[/quote]
yes, us and our Spaceship and 4 legged Aliens!


----------



## N7OQ

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Well myself and a couple of other Outbackers made reservations at Nehalem Bay State Park, OR on the Oregon coast. We will be there from July 10th to the 14th and any other Outbackers are welcome too. So what is the campground like? I know the area is very nice but have never been to this campground. Any cool things we need to do while there?


cool thing to do is visit often with the cool people in cool Space 51







. Cool.
[/quote]

So I guess you will be in area 51







that is cool
[/quote]
yes, us and our Spaceship and 4 legged Aliens!
[/quote]
I cant wait to meet those Aliens


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

N7OQ said:


> Well myself and a couple of other Outbackers made reservations at Nehalem Bay State Park, OR on the Oregon coast. We will be there from July 10th to the 14th and any other Outbackers are welcome too. So what is the campground like? I know the area is very nice but have never been to this campground. Any cool things we need to do while there?


cool thing to do is visit often with the cool people in cool Space 51







. Cool.
[/quote]

So I guess you will be in area 51







that is cool
[/quote]
yes, us and our Spaceship and 4 legged Aliens!
[/quote]
I cant wait to meet those Aliens
[/quote]

They have been trained to eat Californians


----------



## N7OQ

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Well myself and a couple of other Outbackers made reservations at Nehalem Bay State Park, OR on the Oregon coast. We will be there from July 10th to the 14th and any other Outbackers are welcome too. So what is the campground like? I know the area is very nice but have never been to this campground. Any cool things we need to do while there?


cool thing to do is visit often with the cool people in cool Space 51







. Cool.
[/quote]

So I guess you will be in area 51







that is cool
[/quote]
yes, us and our Spaceship and 4 legged Aliens!
[/quote]
I cant wait to meet those Aliens
[/quote]

They have been trained to eat Californians
[/quote]
Well I don't have to worry since I'm a Washingtonian but will warn Lynda and the Chabbie1's


----------



## ORvagabond

N7OQ said:


> Good place for bicycles!


 Yeah I have been reading that so I'm going to bring the bikes too. Hey I see you are from Medford, Or and we will be coming up I5 and was wondering where is a good place to cut over to the coast? Is salem a good place to cut over?
[/quote]

Yes you can cut over at Salem and it is a fairly nice road and drive coming out just north of Lincoln City and then you would turn north...the probly the best way with a trailer would be to cut over at at exit 228, directions below. If you want more of a costal drive you can cut over at Eugene and come out at Florence and head north. 
6. Take exit 228 for Corvallis-Lebanon/OR-34 
0.3 mi 
7. Turn left at OR-34 W/Corvallis-Lebanon Hwy
Continue to follow OR-34 W 
10.2 mi 
8. Turn right at OR-99W N/NW 3rd St
Continue to follow OR-99W N 
26.1 mi 
9. Turn left to merge onto OR-22 W/N Pacific Hwy W/State Hwy 99 W/Willamina-Salem Hwy toward Oregon Coast
Continue to follow OR-22 W/Willamina-Salem Hwy 
16.1 mi 
10. Take the ramp onto OR-18 W/OR-22 W/Salmon River Hwy 
4.1 mi 
11. Turn right at OR-22 W/Hebo Rd (signs for Tillamook)
Continue to follow OR-22 W 
25.0 mi 
12. Turn right at US-101 N/Hwy 101 N/Oregon Coast Hwy


----------



## N7OQ

Thanks looks like this will take me around Salem and all the traffic. I will print this and enter it into my GPS.



ORvagabond said:


> Good place for bicycles!


 Yeah I have been reading that so I'm going to bring the bikes too. Hey I see you are from Medford, Or and we will be coming up I5 and was wondering where is a good place to cut over to the coast? Is salem a good place to cut over?
[/quote]

Yes you can cut over at Salem and it is a fairly nice road and drive coming out just north of Lincoln City and then you would turn north...the probly the best way with a trailer would be to cut over at at exit 228, directions below. If you want more of a costal drive you can cut over at Eugene and come out at Florence and head north. 
6. Take exit 228 for Corvallis-Lebanon/OR-34 
0.3 mi 
7. Turn left at OR-34 W/Corvallis-Lebanon Hwy
Continue to follow OR-34 W 
10.2 mi 
8. Turn right at OR-99W N/NW 3rd St
Continue to follow OR-99W N 
26.1 mi 
9. Turn left to merge onto OR-22 W/N Pacific Hwy W/State Hwy 99 W/Willamina-Salem Hwy toward Oregon Coast
Continue to follow OR-22 W/Willamina-Salem Hwy 
16.1 mi 
10. Take the ramp onto OR-18 W/OR-22 W/Salmon River Hwy 
4.1 mi 
11. Turn right at OR-22 W/Hebo Rd (signs for Tillamook)
Continue to follow OR-22 W 
25.0 mi 
12. Turn right at US-101 N/Hwy 101 N/Oregon Coast Hwy
[/quote]


----------



## Blake Family

I grew up in Nehalem and have alot of family there. Fishing, crabbing and the beach are the high points. Manzanita is a great little beach town. Very nice area







On your drive through Tillamook you should stop @ Tillamook Cheese Factory!! YUMMM. You can pick up all kinds of local goodies there. Enjoy!


----------



## thefulminator

Blake Family said:


> I grew up in Nehalem and have alot of family there. Fishing, crabbing and the beach are the high points. Manzanita is a great little beach town. Very nice area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your drive through Tillamook you should stop @ Tillamook Cheese Factory!! YUMMM. You can pick up all kinds of local goodies there. Enjoy!


Check out the ice cream a the cheese factory. They have flavors I've never seen for sale in stores. I highly recommend the blueberry cheesecake ice cream.


----------



## N7OQ

thefulminator said:


> I grew up in Nehalem and have alot of family there. Fishing, crabbing and the beach are the high points. Manzanita is a great little beach town. Very nice area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your drive through Tillamook you should stop @ Tillamook Cheese Factory!! YUMMM. You can pick up all kinds of local goodies there. Enjoy!


Check out the ice cream a the cheese factory. They have flavors I've never seen for sale in stores. I highly recommend the blueberry cheesecake ice cream.
[/quote]
Sounds good we will check it out. I can't wait to go.


----------



## Chabbie1

Yep, we can't wait to go either!


----------



## N7OQ

It is getting closer, I really need a camping fix.


----------

